# Seriously fun shoot//in Sudbury



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Boots.*

Hi everyone!

Bring some boots just in case it doesn't have time to dry up in there, its been a pretty wet spring, but the weather is starting to get better.
If some of you locals read this, the club can use some help setting up on Friday evening, the more help the better as it will get done faster.
You can call Sue Carriere, she'll fill you in on the details.

Thanks
Roger


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Weather forecast.*

Looks like the weather is going to be great this Saturday, good luck to all the participants and enjoy the shoot.

Roger


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

"Registration starts at 9 am: shotgun start"

What time is the shot gun start? 10?

I just don't want to get there and then wait for an hour till go time.

Also...Any detailed directions would be great.......


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Start and directions.*

Starts at 10:00 am.
Take Highway 144 through Chelmsford, turn left onto Gordon lake road before Dowling, there will be a sign posted on the highway.
Hope this helps.

Roger


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Another great shoot Al (and wife...)!!!
Weather held out and it was a great day!

Cheers to the Lads I shot with Len And F.M.! Great shooting with you two!

Thanks to everyone who helped out. Great to see this kind of turn out with the weather being so unsure....


----------

